# Lidl-Angebote am 4. April



## Hannibal78 (27. März 2006)

Hab grad die Lidl-Website http://www.lidl.de besucht, ab nächsten Montag gibt's da jede Menge günstige Angebote. Die Ruten bzw. Rollen sind vielleicht für den fortgeschrittenen Angler nicht hochwertig genug, aber für mich als Neueinsteiger durchaus ne Überlegung wert.
Was haltet ihr von den Angeboten?


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Nichts!


----------



## Hannibal78 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Na z.B. die 50 Knicklichter für 3,99€ sind ja wohl nicht zu verachten, oder?


----------



## Chani04 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Hallo, 
ich bin davon nicht überzeugt, habe mir vor 2 Jahren mal eine aus dem Penny geholt....
Vergess es ehrlich!!!!
Schau mal bei Askari, da bekommst Du für das selbe Geld aber auf jeden Fall bessere Ruten!
Naja also die Liege geht vom Preis her aber da ich nächste Woche bei meinem Takledealer ne DAM für den selben Preis bekommen kann.....
Ansonsten naja bei dem Dreibein den Knicklichter und dem Filettierset wirste wohl nichts verkehrt machen können denke ich mir...
Ansonsten schau Dich wirklich mal bei Askari um die haben auch viel für kleines Geld..
Und wirklich bei denen das billige ist 1000 mal besser als das aus dem Lidl...
Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Mal zur Einordnung und Vergleich der Preiswürdigkeit ein Hinweis, denn es gibt auch RICHTIGES Gerät zu ordentlichen Preisen und die Threads sind ja schon voll davon:

Bei Ruten ab ca. 20-25 EUR kann man ordentliche Ruten (Steck+Tele) wie von DAM (z.B. Emotion) oder Balzer (z.B. Diablo) erwerben.
Ab ca. 50-60 EUR bekommt man schon richtig gutes Gerät (z.B. Sänger, Yad), selbst Sportex Einsteigerruten.
Bei Rollen kann man im Bereich ab ca. 25 EUR mit Rollen wie der Spro Passion, ab ca. 40 EUR mit der Shimano Exage richtig feine Rollen bekommen, die nicht gleich auseinanderfliegen. Ab ca. 60 EUR bekommt man mit einer Spro Blue Arc sogar schon eine Rolle der Königsklasse #6 :m.

Was ich damit sagen will: Billiggerät lohnt sich nicht #d  und es ist jammerschade um die herausgeschmissenen Euros. Neben dem Geldverlust kommt dann auch noch der versaute Angeltag oder gar der versaute Urlaub dazu.


----------



## nikmark (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Hannibal78 schrieb:
			
		

> Na z.B. die 50 Knicklichter für 3,99€ sind ja wohl nicht zu verachten, oder?



Sehe ich auch so und so ein kleiner Tischräucherofen ist auch was feines !

Ansonsten jetzt büdde, büdde nicht wieder einen Mammutthread über Sinn und Unsinn von Tackle bei Lidl, Aldi und Co. 



Nikmark


----------



## spinnfischer77 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

das einzige wo ich sagen würde he komm das nimm ich mal mit ist ,die tasche mit dem werkzeug!!!!
M F G


----------



## urmel23 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Mich würde interessieren ob die Brandungsrolle was taugt. Gab es die schon mal und hat die evt. jemand im Bestand und kann was dazu sagen ? Steht ja leider nix bei ob die salzwassertauglich ist.


----------



## Stefan6 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Hannibal78 schrieb:
			
		

> Na z.B. die 50 Knicklichter für 3,99€ sind ja wohl nicht zu verachten, oder?


 

Eigentlich nicht,nur das rote und blaue Knichlichter nix taugen,verlieren zuschnell an Leuchtkraft im gegensatz zu den grünen:m


----------



## MelaS72 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich auch so und so ein kleiner Tischräucherofen ist auch was feines !
> 
> *Ansonsten jetzt büdde, büdde nicht wieder einen Mammutthread über Sinn und Unsinn von Tackle bei Lidl, Aldi und Co.
> *
> ...


#6 #6 #6  der Bitte schliesse ich mich an!


----------



## Klaus S. (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Es sind nicht alles "Profiangler" die "Profigerät" brauchen... Es ist bestimmt für den einen oder anderen Angler etwas dabei. Billig heißt nicht gleich schlecht!!


----------



## esox_105 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind nicht alles "Profiangler" die "Profigerät" brauchen... Es ist bestimmt für den einen oder anderen Angler etwas dabei. Billig heißt nicht gleich schlecht!!


 

|good: , dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zufügen.


----------



## Micky (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*






*Das Angebot ist doch o.k.* |supergri |supergri |supergri  #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

>


Pfui, wer kippt denn Zitrusaroma in den Wein? |uhoh: 
Das schmeckt doch bestimmt wie Spüli :v 
:m


----------



## Joka (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Wenn ich den nicht schon hätte,wäre der kleine TRO mein #6

Den Rest lass lieber liegen....


----------



## Tommy-Boy (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Hannibal78 schrieb:
			
		

> Na z.B. die 50 Knicklichter für 3,99€ sind ja wohl nicht zu verachten, oder?



Ich habe vor Jahren mal eine 100er Packung Knicklichter billig gekauft (mit einem Freund zusammen). Davon war die Hälfte (nicht übertrieben) Ausschuss, entweder direkt sehr dunkel oder nur kurz hell. Es war damals so wie es häufiger ist: Billigen Kram kaufen = 2x kaufen.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *Das Angebot ist doch o.k.* |supergri |supergri |supergri  #6


...kannste Bratheringe drin baden und spart somit an Essig :q


----------



## Holger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Bevor wir uns hier anmaßen, über die Geräte zu urteilen, die Lidl ab Anfang April verkauft, sollten wir uns die Sachen lieber mal "live" anschauen. 

Denn vom Bildchen gucken im Internet habe ich mir noch nie ne aussagekräftige Meinung bilden können. ;+ 

Ich werde mir nix kaufen, zu Lidl fahren werd ich aber doch. Einfach schauen...|supergri 

Übrigens, was glaubt ihr denn wer die Hersteller von diesen Ruten & Krams ist ??? Das sind oft genug auch die Firmen, die für die namhaften Angelmarken Ruten & Kram herstellen....nur steht was anderes drauf.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Immer wieder die gleiche Leier....

Diese "Pilkangel" für 23€ kann ich nur jedem Empfehlen!!! 
Ja Leute kauft diese TopCombo! Und nehmt 
bitte nur diese eine Rute mit!!

Ich liebe diese "Knack" Geräusch bei dem Ruten und dieses Rasseln der Getriebe bei den Rollen :q Ausserdem bleibt dann mehr Fisch für mich 

Die Friedfischcombo für 40€ ist echt ne Frechheit! 
Nimm mal Deine 40 Euro und lass Dir von ne guten Gerätehändler ne Combo zusammen bauen. Wirst angenehm überrascht sein


----------



## kea (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Wer 3,95 bezahlt, bekommt auch Qualität für 3,95. Es ist wohl jedem klar, das KEIN Händler auf der Welt etwas zu verschenken hat, oder woher stammen die Milliarden der Gebrüder ALDI ?? |supergri|supergri|supergri

Im Ernst: ich habe mir letztes Jahr so ein Sortiment gekauft, hätte ich besser sparen sollen. Selbst Askari hat da teilweise bessere Qualität und die stehen (nach meinen eigenen Erfahrungen) so ziemlich an allerletzter Stelle meiner Liste.


----------



## ebenezer (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Es gibt sicherlich vieles bei Aldi Lidl und Co, das gute Qualität zum vernünftigen Preis bietet.
Aber alles, was ich bei diesen Anbietern bisher an Angelausrüstung gesehen habe war absoluter Schrott!!. Vielleicht geht das für jemanden, der mal im Urlaub die Angel ins Wasser halten will, und dann wieder die Finger davon läßt. Ansonsten ist es wie überall: Minderwertige Ausrüstung taugt allenfalls, um sich die Sache von Vornherein zu verleiden. Und soooo billig, daß es um das Geld nicht schade wäre ist das Zeug ja nun auch nicht.
(Ich meine schwerpunktmäßig Ruten und Rollen)
Den kleinen Räucherofen werde ich mir allerdings auch holen.


----------



## Platte (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Man sollte nach meiner Meinung mal vorher etwas weiterdenken befor man sich Angelgerät bei Lidl und Co kauft.

1.Was macht Ihr, wenn Ihr ein Ersatzteil für das erworbene Gerät benötigt?
2.Was macht Ihr im Garantifall?
3.Wie könnt Ihr Rute und Rolle in die Hand nehmen und ausprobieren ob Sie euch liegt?
4. Woran Erkennt Ihr die Quallität bei Schnur, Haken, Wirbel usw?
5. Wer berät Euch bei Eurer kaufentscheidung?


----------



## Ronen (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Also ich muss sagen, für einfaches gerät ( teleskopruten ) ist die Rutentasche für das Geld durchaus tauglich!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Oh größe Gottin, bewahre uns vor Reizverschlüssen, jedenfalls an Rutentaschen. :m


----------



## ollifischer (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Wenn man mal nen güstiges Schnäppchen machen will, einfach mal bei askari im online-shop die sonderangebote durchforsten, oftmals markenqualität zum kleinen preis, da gibts auch mal ne ordentliche telerute für unter 20€. damit kann man dann auf jeden fall klasse angeln, und nicht nur einen urlaub!
das wär meine alternative....
(hab mir vor kurzem da ne DAM quickspace 430 für 16€ dort gekauft, zum barschangeln echt geschenkt find ich, qualität für den preis echt ok)

Olli


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Werde mir nur den Räucherofen holen:g Angelzeug kauf ich da bei Lidl nicht.Dann kann ich das Geld gleich in den Räucherofen hauen.Hatte mir auch mal irgendwo ne 50 oder 100 Packung Knicklichter geholt.Nach einmal knicken gingen die noch nicht an...;+ Wir mussten erstmal rauftreten/springen,raufbeissen etc.. bis endlich mal 4 von 10 Knicklichter funtionukkelten|uhoh: Blaue und rote Knicklichter wird ich mir auch nicht mehr ranmachen.Hab einmal probiert.Die halten wirklich nicht lange und sind auch noch recht schwach...
100 Knicklichter hole ich mir immer bei Moritz,fürn 10er.Die gehen wenigstens und sind hell genug.Von den Hollyday Angelsets bei Aldi,Lidl und co. ,kann ich nur von abraten


----------



## barramundi77 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Hatte mir letztes mal das Filetierset gekauft!! #q 

Die Messer eignen sich bestens zum Unkrautjäten im Garten!! Aber scharf bekommt man die im leben nicht!!

Gruss Barramundi77#h


----------



## Skorpion (27. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Die machen jedes Jahr im April die gleiche Aktion. ein, zwei Sachen sind vielleicht ok, aber zu dem Rest will ich mich nicht mehr äußern:q

Ich möchte alle nur kurz Warnenund zwar vor dem kleinen Dreinbein Hocker( beim dritten Einsatz aussereinander geflogen )
und vor dem Filetierset, aber liest mal selber warum :q 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=723415&postcount=58


----------



## ollidi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Obwohl ich am überlegen bin, mir den Fischfinder mal etwas genauer zu betrachten. |kopfkrat


----------



## JunkieXL (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Angelzubehör- und Werkzeug-Set ---- Das sieht doch garnet mal schlecht aus, die Maulsperre und den Rutenhalter mal ausgeschlossen hat man da alles in der kleinen Tasche am man.... von dem rest würde ich aber eher auch absehen!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl ich am überlegen bin, mir den Fischfinder mal etwas genauer zu betrachten. |kopfkrat



So wie das aussieht hat der nichtmal ne Anzeige für den Boden (Greyline) usw ...
Würd lieber Geld sparen und mir n richtiges Echolot kaufen ....


----------



## wolkenkrieger (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Bei unserem ortsansässigen Hellweg-Baumarkt gibts seit geraumer zeit eine Angelecke mit Gerät von Sänger. Die Teleruten mit Rolle sind da für rund 20 Euro zu haben und machen durchweg einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Für mal eben mit in den Urlaub nehmen und abends mal 'ne Stunde ans Wasser sind die allemal gut - ernsthafte Angler werden in solchen "Fachgeschäften" eh nichts einkaufen.

Das andere Zeug, was Hellweg da so anbietet (Posen, Schnur, Haken, Unterfangkescher, etc.) macht auch einen soliden Eindruck und sieht als Gesamtsortiment durchdacht aus.

Um mal die Brücke zum eigentlichen Thema zu schlagen: die Frage ist doch eher, für welchen Zweck man sich Ausrüstung bei Aldi und Co zulegt. Für den Gelegenheits-Urlaub-Sommerabend-Angler ist es preislich und qualitativ durchaus ausreichend finde ich.


----------



## Lenzibald (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Servus. Also ich würd nicht alles veteufeln nur weils vom Lidl ist. Ich hab mir voriges Jahr ein Blinkerset und ein kleines Zelt gekauft sieht aus wie so ne Strandmuschel. Blinker sind nicht schlecht und das Zelt tut auch seine Dienste als Sonnen und Regenschutz. Ist natürlich nicht für Tagelange ansitze gedacht aber wenn mal ein Regenschauer daherkommt ist zu gebrauchen vor allem weils klein und leicht zu transportieren ist. Gestern hab ich mir ein Zubehörset um 15,99 und die Rutentasche gekauft alles absolut brauchbar. Rutensets hab ich mir angeschaut schaun auch nicht schlecht aus fürn Normal Hobbyangler auch brauchbar. Das die Rollen gleich auseinanderfallen glaub ich nicht nun gut ist mir auch bei teureren Rollen schon passiert das der Splint der Kurbel auf einmal rausfällt aber das kann bei jeder Rolle passieren. Wenn was kaputt geht ist bei uns beim Lidl entweder Austausch oder Geld zurück ohne lange Diskussion.


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Arbeitest Du für Lidl oder was. Oder wie erklärst Du, daß Du Angebote, die erst nächste Woche rauskommen, angeblich gestern schon gekauft hast? Bei unserem Lidl wurden die Sachen jedenfalls noch lange nicht geliefert!


----------



## TinTin (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Außer den Tischräucherofen ist das alles nix dolles und dann 
noch zu den Preis, ne, ne das sollen die mal behalten#d


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich den nicht schon hätte,wäre der kleine TRO mein #6
> 
> Den Rest lass lieber liegen....



Den find ich auch ganz interessant. Sag mal da stand was bei dem Artikel, dass da 2 Spirituseinlagen sind. Schmeckt man das nachher nicht raus??? Wäre ziemlich ungesund oder nicht???


----------



## SergioTübingen (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Wir haben so nen ähnlichen Räucherofen.. In den Ofen kommt nur das Räuchermehl, die Spiritusbrenner kommen unter den Ofen und erhitzen praktisch das Räuchermehl.. Die Fische haben also keine Chance nach Spiritus zu schmecken


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Ist in dem Ofen ein Extrafach, wo die Spirituseinlagen reinkommen? Also ein geschlossenes Fach? Ich glaub ich guck mir den dann an. Ich will den haben, damit ich nicht immer meinen großen Ofen anfeuern muss, wenn ich mal B.O.C.K. auf ne Meerforelle für zwischendurch habe.....:q


----------



## SergioTübingen (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Also bei unserem nicht. Da stellt man die Brenner einfach drunter. Ein komplett geschlossenes Fach kann es ja auch wegen Sauerstoffversorgung nicht geben. 
Jau schaus dir einfach mal an. Ist auf jeden Fall geschickt so ein kleiner Ofen. In unseren passen auch immerhin 6 30cm Forellen rein..


----------



## Coasthunter (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Also den Ofen werde ich auch holen. Es lohnt sich nicht, für 3-4 Forellen, den großen Ofen anzuschmeißen. Ich werde nach dem ersten Testlauf mal berichten.


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Also den Ofen werde ich auch holen. Es lohnt sich nicht, für 3-4 Forellen, den großen Ofen anzuschmeißen. Ich werde nach dem ersten Testlauf mal berichten.



Jupp das ist ja mein Reden. Dafür wird das Teil allemal gut genug sein #6.....


----------



## Coasthunter (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp das ist ja mein Reden. Dafür wird das Teil allemal gut genug sein #6.....


 
Denk ich auch. 

Hat hier jemand erfahrungen mit den "Minis" gemacht?


----------



## Lenzibald (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Servus. Ich bin aus Ösiland wir haben die Angebote am Montag 27.03 gehabt. Allerdings sind die Angbote bei euch und bei uns verschieden. Sind nur einige gleich wie Hocker, Zubehörboxen und noch einige. Gib einfach mal www.lidl.at ein.


----------



## ollidi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



> So wie das aussieht hat der nichtmal ne Anzeige für den Boden (Greyline) usw


Das ist auch meine Befürchtung. |uhoh:  Für meine Zwecke würde es, wenn es eine Greyline hat, aber völlig ausreichen. Das würde nur für den Süsswassereinsatz in Frage kommen. Aber genau deswegen möchte ich es mir ja mal anschauen. In der Beschreibung auf der Webseite geht daraus ja nix hervor.


----------



## Schwarzfischer (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Hallo Leute,
im letzten Jahr war Meeresrolle und Rute bei. Ein Kollege hatte das Gerät mit in Norwegen und am zweiten Tag komplett über Bord geschmissen!!! War aber dafür super billig!!! muß jeder selber wissen. Ich nicht mehr!!!
Servus


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Schwarzfischer schrieb:
			
		

> in Norwegen und am zweiten Tag komplett über Bord geschmissen!!! Servus



Sprichwörtlich oder in Echtzeit? :q:q:q:m


----------



## Schwarzfischer (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Ich stand danaben!!!
Rolle mehrmals blockiert, Pilker beim werfen abgerissen und so weiter!!!
Wir haben gefangen und der Kollege war mit seinem Gerät beschäftigt, also das war "Echtzeit"
Servus


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Sorry Lenzibald, hatte ich nicht gesehen.
Dann kanst Du mir ja sicher sagen, ob die Rutentasche was für den oftmaligen Gebrauch ist oder nur für Gelegenheitsangler?


----------



## Debilofant (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Auch wenn´s wörtlich nicht von den hier genannten Verdächtigen stammt, meine ich hier unbesehen folgendes mit einer kleinen nachdenklichen Erweiterung "beisteuern" zu können:

Geiz ist geil und wen interessieren abgerissene Fische?! #q 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Lenzibald (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Servus @ leopard afrika Kann ich noch nicht sagen die Reißverschlüße sehen genau so aus wie bei der aus dem Fachhandel, hab auch schon feste gezogen obs halten erster Test keiner der Verschlüße ist aufgegangen. Die Tasche schaut aber anders aus als die beim Deutschen Lidl. Ist recht sauber verarbeitet. Ich sag mir so wenns 2 oder 3 Jahre hält ist um 11.- nix verloren.


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Hallo Lenzibald,
wenn man beim dt. Lidl das Produkt aufmacht, ist das selbe Bild wie bei Euch in der oberen Ecke zu sehen. Nur diese Ausführung würde mich interessieren, mal sehen, ob es sie überhaupt noch gibt, oder ob sich alle morgens drauf stürzen.


----------



## Lenzibald (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Servus. War heute nochmals beim Lidl wegen Blumentöpfen für meine Frau. Angelzubehör alles aus nur bei der Kasse in der Schütte lagen noch 2 Zubehörboxen und ein Dreibein. Hab pro Box 5.-statt 10.- Dreibein 4.-  statt  9.-bezahlt das Geld kosten alleine schon die Boxen im Fachhandel.


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Denk ich auch.
> 
> Hat hier jemand erfahrungen mit den "Minis" gemacht?


Hier unter Räuchern steht darüber alles beschrieben http://www.anglerteam.de/


----------



## Donaufischer 2509 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Hallo mein Freund frag doch einfach mal bei der Adresse an ich habe da eine super Rute zu gutem preis gekauft. Also einfach mal fragen . MVG. Donaufischer. katzenfee2003@web.de#6


----------



## sammycr65 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Denk ich auch.
> 
> Hat hier jemand erfahrungen mit den "Minis" gemacht?



Jepp, ich hab den für 5 Euro mehr damals von ASKARI!

Ist für den täglichen Gebrauch bestend geeignet!
Das schwarze Teil unten ist ein "Windschutz" für die Brenner!

Und 6 Forellen haben locker Platz!

Kann man für das Geld nix falsch machen #6 

denk 

der Sammy


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Joar, der Räucherofen, is ein interessantes Teil.

Reicht ja eigentlich auch aus.

Hoffe ja das noch nicht alle dann weg sind wenn ich zu Lidl fahre.#c|supergri

Heisst wahrscheinlich wieder 15 Minuten vor Ladenöffnung vor der Tür stehen und in Schnellstartposition gehen.#6


----------



## Lenzibald (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Servus.
Geiz ist geil und wen interessieren abgerissene Fische?!  
Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz deinen Einwand Debilofant. 
Kann man mit ner Billigcombo vom Fachhandel keinen Fisch abreißen? Glaubst echt das die Billigschnur beim Händler besser ist als die vom Lidl? Nicht der Händler sondern der Angler sollte wissen was er benötigt. Es gibt leute die geben auf ner Rute mit 150gr Wurfgewicht ne 0,18er Schnur auf die Rolle umgekeht gibts auch welche die mit 0,30er Schnur ne 2gr Pose auswerfen wollen. Ich habe mir voriges Jahr ne Markenschnur in 0,17 für die Winklepicker gekauft die hat nicht mal 1kilo gehalten, sofort ab damit zum Händler und geld zurück. Schrott kann man überall erwischen auch im Fachhandel.


----------



## radioaktive (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

das schlimmst bei diesen angeboten finde ich ist die Schnur die auf den Rollen ist denn diese ähnelt einem Tau, die Ruten sind für Gelegenheits-Angler absolut ausreichend. Man darf nur keine Ansprüche an das Gerät stellen oder gar vorher mal eine vernünftige Rute in der Hand gehabt zu haben, denn dann merkt man erstmal den Unterschied. Gruss aus Bonn


----------



## Palerado (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Ein Funkbissanzeigerset für 60€?????
Geil wärs schon wenns was taugt.


----------



## danielver02 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Hallo #h,

ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichten |bla::
Meine erste Angel war eine Aldi-Angel. Damit konnte ich bisher ohne Probleme jede Forelle zu Ende drillen :g. Weil das so gut klappte, habe ich dann natürlich auch anspruchsvollere Ausrüstung beim Händler gekauft. Der Einstieg war jedoch eine so genannte "Billig-Rute" |kopfkrat. Ich bin noch immer sehr zufrieden mit ihr und greife auch bei manchen Gelegenheiten heute noch zur Aldi-Rute.

Bei LIDL habe ich mir letztes Jahr die Sachen mal angeguckt. Die waren irgendwie etwas schlechter verarbeitet. Diesmal sind es jedoch andere Sachen. Ich werde sie mir auf jeden Fall mal ansehen, insbesondere das Zubehör #6.

Petri
Daniel


----------



## Debilofant (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Morjen Lenzibald #h,



> Kann man mit ner Billigcombo vom Fachhandel keinen Fisch abreißen?


Klar geht das und wie! Die gehören in meinen Augen zu einem Großteil ersatzlos verschrottet!



> Glaubst echt das die Billigschnur beim Händler besser ist als die vom Lidl?


zu 90 % nein, es gibt im Fachhandel aber wohl auch einige preiswerte Schnüre mit annehmbaren bzw. grundsoliden und (wichtig, weil hierin wohl der Unterschied liegt) kalkulierbaren Eigenschaften



> Es gibt leute die geben auf ner Rute mit 150gr Wurfgewicht ne 0,18er Schnur auf die Rolle umgekeht gibts auch welche die mit 0,30er Schnur ne 2gr Pose auswerfen wollen.


Handelt es sich bei diesen Leuten um "Angler"?



> Ich habe mir voriges Jahr ne Markenschnur in 0,17 für die Winklepicker gekauft die hat nicht mal 1kilo gehalten, sofort ab damit zum Händler und geld zurück. Schrott kann man überall erwischen auch im Fachhandel.


Stimmt, man kann auch im Fachhandel Pech haben und vereinzelt auch mangelhafte Ware erwischen. Der Unterschied dürfte aber wohl sein, dass man sich im Discounter wohl von vornherein absehbaren Murks aussucht!



> Nicht der Händler sondern der Angler sollte wissen was er benötigt.


Eben! Deshalb auch hier in diesem Thread mein Denkanstoß, ob man auf solche Ware zugreifen sollte!

Solange die Discounter Zubehör wie Taschen, Stühle, Bekleidung etc. zu welchen Preisen auch immer anbieten, habe ich nicht wirklich ein Problem mit dem Kram - nur wenn minderwertiges Zeugs zum absehbaren Versagen an der Kreatur massenweise in die Regale gestapelt wird, krieg ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nur Bauchschmerzen, sondern einfach nur das  :v 


Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Palerado (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Das sehe ich ein wenig anders.
Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich.
Warum muss Lidl sich darum kümmern ob die Schnur hält? Sie kaufen die in riesen Mengen und verticken sie weiter. Das ist deren Geschäft.

Der Kunde muss sich überlegen ob er es kaufen will und wenn er das tut übernimmt er die Verantwortung in meinen Augen! Niemand sollte so naiv sein zu glauben dass ein Produkt was nur ein Drittel kostet gleichwertig zu einem anderen ist.


----------



## Debilofant (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

@ Palerado: 





> Das sehe ich ein wenig anders.
> Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich.


Warum anders? Nichts Anderes habe ich mit meinem ersten Apell und zusätzlich mit meinem Kommentar zum letzten Zitat zum Ausdruck gebracht! 

Nach meinem Verständnis kann die uns als Anglern insofern zukommende Verantwortung aber doch wohl nur bedeuten, dass man sich um ein verantwortungsvolles Verhaltens gegenüber dem Fisch bemüht, insbesondere seine Gerätschaften waidgerecht=u.a. aus dem Einsatzzweck qualitativ gewachsenem Material zusammenstellt!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## tuscha108 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Also ich kann nur zur *Angeltasche* sagen die ist *TOP* auf jedenfall ihr Geld wert.
Die *Schnur fand ich auch gut* kein einziger Abriß (man muß nur gut mit der Bremse umgehen können).

Dieses Jahr werde ich mir das Angelzubehörset zulegen.

Und zu den Ruten&Rollen sets die kaufen auch die wenigesten die liegen immer noch paar monate lang im Regal.


Wie sind eigentlich die Bißanzeiger die waren letztes Jahr so schnell vergriffen?


----------



## Palerado (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Den letzten Teil deines Posts (das mit dem kotzen) habe ich darauf bezogen dass Du den Discountern einen Vorwurf machst.


----------



## Schaumburg (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

ich find ja die twisterbox für 12.95 ganz gut,denn der preis ist okay und die steifen dinger "tune" ich mir selbst.Ausserdem allein die jigköpfe(21st.) kosten im laden allein billigstens 6euro.....man kann bei den bleiteilen eh nicht so viel falsch machen....ist ja nur meine meinung...

Gruss an alle Schaumburg


----------



## Debilofant (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

@ Palerado:

Bezogen auf meinen letzten Abschnitt mit dem überdeutlichen Smile stimmt Deine Lesart insoweit, als mein Unmut sich natürlich auch gegen die darauf spekulierenden Discounter richtet, aber davor war ja schließlich auch noch ein Absatz eingefügt und die dahinter stehenden Motive (Geld verdienen beim Anbieter/[vermeintlich] Geld sparen beim Konsumenten) stehen ja bekanntlich in einer Wechselwirkung (Angebot und Nachfrage) und somit darf der letzte Abschnitt getrost als abschließende "Rundumklatsche" interpretiert werden .

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Acipenser (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich auch so und so ein kleiner Tischräucherofen ist auch was feines !
> 
> Ansonsten jetzt büdde, büdde nicht wieder einen Mammutthread über Sinn und Unsinn von Tackle bei Lidl, Aldi und Co.
> 
> Nikmark


sorry, schon zu spät, die Grundsatzdiskussion ist schon wieder im vollen Gange

Ruten, Rollen, Schnüre etc habe ich noch nicht im Lebensmitteldiscounter gekauft, da lasse ich doch lieber die Finger davon. Billigkram kommt mir nicht mehr in die Finger....

dachte ich mir - erfolglos. Habe mich preiswert auf der Angelausstellung Duisburg mit einer netten Combo versorgt. Da konnte ich die Rute schön in die Hand nehmen und rumwedeln, mal den Kollegen sich dranhängen lassen, sowie an der Rolle kurbeln...

Meine Empfehlung: Finger weg von dem Gestühl:
- Dreibein mal leihweise zum Fotografieren bei einem Fussballturnier gehabt, Exitus in der 1. Halbzeit des 2. Spieles
- den Sessel mit Armlehne und Dosenhalter von Askari gehabt, preislich dieselbe Liga, der Stoff ist nach 1 Woche angeln gerissen -> fachgerecht entsorgt über den Sperrmüll

Billigsch... ist halt Billigsch... egal wo gekauft. Bei Askari bekommt man wenigstens sein Geld problemlos zurück, wenn der Bissanzeigenpiepomat schon bei der Lieferung auseinander fällt. Aber zur Ehrenrettung von Askari: die haben auch gute und preiswerte Sachen.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Lenzibald (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Servus. Ich meine ja man kann und sollte bei solchen Angeboten zugreifen. Alleine die Boxen sind das Geld fast wert. Die Posen, Schnurstopper, Bleischrot, Knicklichter und Grundbleie kosten im Fachhandel mehr als das ganze Set. Die Haken werden mal ner Trockenprüfung unterzogen und Karabiner na ja die Karabiner kann man ja auch zur Posenmontage oder fürn Futterkörbchen nehmen. Die Rutencombos würd ich auch nicht kaufen. Bei Sessel Schirm oder Zelt muß jeder selber wissen obs reicht oder ob er was Stabileres braucht. Ich habe selber so ein Zelt und find es im Sommer recht Praktisch als Sonnen und Windschutz auch wenns mal zu Regnen beginnt ist man im Trockenen, vor allem ist es klein und leicht zu transportieren. Wenn mann allerdings einen mehrere Tage dauernden Ansitz vorhat kann man auch mehr schleppen da würd ich auf ein richtiges zelt obder wie man sagt Bivy zurückgreifen.


----------



## Stokker (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Die Ruten selber sind sicher Schrott, aber kleinzeug für Anfänger kann man da schon kaufen.
Ich habe letztes Jahr für meinen 6 jährigen zum verbraten einiges gekauft ( Blinker ,Spinner Blei etc. ) das war schon okay....


----------



## donlotis (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Hallo,

ehrlich gesagt, bis auf das Blei ist alles Schrott! Halbwegs gehen die kleinen Haken für KöFi's...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Joka (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Denk ich auch.
> 
> Hat hier jemand erfahrungen mit den "Minis" gemacht?



benutz mal die Suche.....

TRÖ gibt es schon lange und es wurde schon viel zu geschrieben #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Also den Fischfinder kannste vergessen.Ich habe so einen ähnlichen gehabt. Fische zeigt er zwar an, aber nicht die Bodenstruktur (und das ist für mich das wichtigste.)
Meinen Lieblings Schlepp Wobbler habe ich damals auch (zufällig) bei Lidl gekauft, aber der ist diemal glaube ich nicht dabei.

Gruss Tommi


----------



## Palerado (29. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Kann nicht mal wer ins Lager bei denen einbrechen, die Funkbissanzeiger klauen und testen?

Wasserdicht könnte man die ja selber machen und dass die nur 25 Meter Reichweite haben schockt mich jetzt auch nicht so.

Weitere Nachteile werden wohl der Batterieverbrauch und die Lautstärke ein aber das weiss man ja wenn man sich sowas kaufen sollte.

Edit: Dieses Highpod (ich hoffe das ist der richtige Ausdruck) habe ich schonmal irgendwo gesehen. Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob das baugleich zu einem anderen ist?


----------



## fjordbutt (29. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

sagt mal wollt ihr den thraed nicht schliessen lassen? 

jede 3 monate das gleiche endlose thema mit den "sonderangeboten" - ich kanns nicht mehr lesen|uhoh: 

letzten endes gibt es immer einige die dort kaufen, die anderen nicht. so ist es nun mal.

aber sich wieder über 10 seiten (das werden sie bald sein) hier auslassen, egal ob positiv oder negativ halte ich für zeitverschwenung, wenn ihr so viel davon habt, stellt doch mal lieber eine liste von günstigen "markenprodukten" zusammen, die bereits auf zuverlässigkeit erprobt sind - damit wäre allen hier geholfen...





....sorry, nur meine meinung#d :m


----------



## powermike1977 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

endlich...da ist ja der lidl thread...hab mich schon drauf gefreut...also: LEGT LOS


----------



## Debilofant (29. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

@ powermike1977: Könnte es sein, dass Deine Signatur unvollständig bzw. veraltet ist?  

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Michael J. (29. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Hi,



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Dieses Highpod (ich hoffe das ist der richtige Ausdruck) habe ich schonmal irgendwo gesehen. Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob das baugleich zu einem anderen ist?



das Teil sieht so aus,als wäre es das Super Pod von Askari.( https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront )
Also ich sehe kein Unterschied,außer beim Preis!


Gruß Michael


----------



## Palerado (29. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Der Thread an sich ist gut und informativ. LEider gibt es zu viele Member die hier Sachen reinposten die hier nichts zu suchen haben.

Man könnte hier prima über günstige Angelsachen debattieren, aber leider gehen solche Sachen bei der "Spamflut" leicht unter.


----------



## hans albers (29. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

hallo..
verstehe auch die ewigen nörgler nicht,.
denen dazu auch nichts besseres einfällt,
wie "den thread zuzumachen",
..oder ähnliches.
ihr braucht doch nicht mitdiskutieren,
wenn euch das thema anödet,
bzw. ihr schon euer meinung mal vorher gepostet habt.
es wird immer mal wieder neueinsteiger geben,
die die ein oder andere frage haben,
die natürlich hier schon mal irgendwann behandelt worden ist...
das lässt sich leider in einem internet- portal nicht verhindern,
weil auch nicht alle bock haben 
noch mal die alten threads zu durchwühlen.
zum thema.. 
ich werd mir wohl das werkzeug -set(hakenlöser,waage,etc.) kaufen,
kann man man bei dem preis eigentlich nichts falsch machen,..
von ruten und rollen würde ich allerdings auch die finger lassen,
da gibts bessere angebote bei angelgeräteherstellern ,
bzw. beim tackle-händler.

greetz
hans


----------



## Palerado (29. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall das Highpod mal anschauen.
Ich angle nur am See und das Teil soll eine venüntftige Rutenablage bieten. Den ungebremsten Naturgewalten wird das Teil nicht trotzden müssen.

Die Frage wäre folgende: Man kauft das Teil geht nach Hause, baut es auf und findet es ********. Kann man es in dem Fall zurückgeben? Ich meine wenn es wackelt oder dergleichen.


----------



## upahde (29. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage wäre folgende: Man kauft das Teil geht nach Hause, baut es auf und findet es ********. Kann man es in dem Fall zurückgeben? Ich meine wenn es wackelt oder dergleichen.


 
Hallo, 

ich denke mal das wirste dann so nicht umgetauscht bekommen da ja eigentlich in dem Sinn kein Mängel besteht. 

Ist ja dann nicht kaputt sondern es entspricht nicht deinen Anspüchen also wird der Umtausch nur klappen wenn du den Marktleiter persönlich kennst. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Palerado (29. März 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Ich werds ja Montag sehen. Ich schaue mir das Teil dann mal an. 
Ich bau das Teil einfach mitten im Laden auf 

Die Spekulationen sind bei sowas ja immer gross, aber kann es sein dass es sich bei dem Teil um das Ultimatr Tri-Pod handelt? Sieht schon ziemlich ähnlich aus aber auf dem LIDL Bild lässt sich auch nicht sooo viel erkennen.


----------



## Pixler (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Hannibal78 schrieb:
			
		

> Na z.B. die 50 Knicklichter für 3,99€ sind ja wohl nicht zu verachten, oder?



Na ob die Knicklichter gut sind....?
Es geht auf jeden Fall günstiger und qualitativ hochwertiger, guckst du hier:
http://www.thebigfish.de/angelshop/product_info.php?cPath=40_104&products_id=491&language=de


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Ich habe mir nun die Knicklichter gekauft sowie das Dreibein, welches einen vernünftigen Eindruck macht.


----------



## carpi (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Hi
Ähm zuerstmal.. für gelegenheitsangler ist das Zeugs in Ordung.. da ist es auch egla ob mans billig beim Händler oder im lidel käuft!

Ich hab mir das zeug eben mal angeschaut und mit den Ruten könnte ich nicht so viel anfangen.. das dreibein hab ich mir direkt mal mitgenommen und das Rod Pod auch!
Zurückgeben kann man das noch mind. 2 wochen wenn noch alles wieder in der packung steckt und nich so versaut is...

ähm das Dreibein ist nich das stabilste aber für normales angeln super ausreichend! muss sich eben noch schraubaufsätze für drauf kaufen.. zund mehr wie 5kg gewicht würd ich ja auch nich unbedingt dranhängen... beliebig verstellbare beine.. für 10€ superding!

dann das Rod pod.. sctabil und gute optik... praktische gepolsterte Transporttasche dabei.. nur muss man auch die Halterschraubaufsätze wie gewünscht nachkaufen!

von den Schnüren würd ich komplett meine finger lassen und die Kunstködersammlung is zwar ganz schön.. aba die farbund formen.. da bekommt man besseres ggf. auch günstiger!

Tischräuchergrill scheinzt ganz gut zu sein aba sowas kommt für mich nich in frage.. hab ne tonne!


----------



## Aali-Barba (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Nächste Woche steht dann hier wieder ein Thread, in dem (unter anderem ich auch) abgehalst wird, dass der Russe im Forellenpuff den gesamten Tagesbesatz raus gefischt hat. Wenn man dann genaurer hin schaut, benutzt er gerade die Schnur, von der hier angeraten wird, die Rute, die hier als leicht zerbrechlich beworben wird und wohlmöglich steht das Ganze dann noch auf dem wackeligen Dreibein, welches hier so emfohlen wird.
 :q :q :q 

Ich hab zwar noch keinen Fisch gefragt, aber normalerweise hab ich noch keinen erlebt, der nach einem Preisschild für die Rute in der Nähe des Hakens gesucht hat. #h 

Ich hab auch eine Zeitlang gezögert wegen dem Fischfinder, hab aber inzwischen den Trend zum "guten" in Verbindung mit einem 2-Jahre Blinker Abbo. Die Zeitung kann man ja sogar auch noch brauchen, um die Nassen Schuhe nach dem Angeln aus zu stopfen.


----------



## gdno (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

also ich habe mir gestern den großen stuhl mit rutenhalter und ablage gekauft und ich bin einxlich recht begeistert.
hab ihn aufgebaut und ausgiebig probe gesessen und er hat alle härtetests einwandfrei überstanden.es steht zwar auf dem karton das er bis maximal 100 kilo verträgt aber er hat selbst ausgiebiges rumwackeln und schon fast draufrumhüpfen meinerseits(110kg) problemlos eingesteckt.
die verarbeitung macht einen soliden eindruck und die lackierung der nichtaluminiumteile ist ebenfalls von guter qualität.nach weiteren tests am wasser werde ich mehr berichten.


----------



## Löwenbäcker (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Hallo. Habe mir gestern das Profiangelsortiment und das Filetierset gekauft. Das Filetierset wirkt recht billig, aber stabil. Mal sehen, ob man die Klingen anschärfen kann. Aber es riecht sehr penetrant. Als wenn da nen Chemieunfall in der chinesischen Gummifabrik gewesen wäre... 

Das Profisortiment für 29,99 € is für mich ok. Schön viele Kunstköder, Blei und anderer Kleinkram, den man sonst seperat kaufen müsste und der sicher das Zigfache kosten würde. Die Gummifische sehen sehr gut und natürlich aus. Wenn ich Fisch wäre, ich würde da anbeißen. Auch die Wobbler sind ok. Ich kanns empfehlen. Gerade für diejenigen, die noch nicht komplett sind in Ihrer Ausrüstung.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Also ich hab mir gestern von meiner freundin den Rutenhalter für 8,99 kaufen lassen , muss ich mir morgen mal angucken ob der was taugt , denke aber mal da kann man nicht viel mit falsch machen .

Ich glaub die Bissanzeiger werd ich mir heute auch noch kaufen .
10 € is ja nu nicht das große geld , und ich denke die von Askari in der gleichen preisklasse sind auch nicht besser ...


----------



## esox_105 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



> Die Gummifische sehen sehr gut und natürlich aus. Wenn ich Fisch wäre, ich würde da anbeißen. Auch die Wobbler sind ok. Ich kanns empfehlen. Gerade für diejenigen, die noch nicht komplett sind in Ihrer Ausrüstung.


 

Hast Du das Zeug denn schon in der Praxis getestet, oder warum kannst Du es empfehlen |kopfkrat ?


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Löwenbäcker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo. Habe mir gestern das Profiangelsortiment und das Filetierset gekauft. Das Filetierset wirkt recht billig, aber stabil. Mal sehen, ob man die Klingen anschärfen kann. Aber es riecht sehr penetrant. Als wenn da nen Chemieunfall in der chinesischen Gummifabrik gewesen wäre...


Gude,

die Messer werden halt nicht gerade sehr schnitthaltig sein und Du musst sie "öfters" Nachschärfen. Mir macht das keine Freude und ich habe beim Kauf eines Satz Küchenmesser auch aus Fehlern gelernt #h


----------



## FishHunterBLN (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Hab mir mal den Tischräucherofen geholt. |kopfkrat 
Aus Edelstahl mit vernünftigen Brennern, das sollte eigentlich funzen. 
Gestern abend eingelegt, jetzt sind die Fischchen am Trocknen und nachher wird angefeuert. #6 
Wollen wir doch mal sehen...#c


----------



## SergioTübingen (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste Woche steht dann hier wieder ein Thread, in dem (unter anderem ich auch) abgehalst wird, dass der Russe im Forellenpuff den gesamten Tagesbesatz raus gefischt hat. Wenn man dann genaurer hin schaut, benutzt er gerade die Schnur, von der hier angeraten wird, die Rute, die hier als leicht zerbrechlich beworben wird und wohlmöglich steht das Ganze dann noch auf dem wackeligen Dreibein, welches hier so emfohlen wird.
> :q :q :q


 
Jau also ich war grad bei uns am Baggersee angeln. Neben mir war ein älterer Angler der so ein Set, ich glaub das Karpfen-Set, für seinen Enkel gekauft hat und es mal testen wollte..
Ausgesehen hats nicht schlecht und gefangen hat er damit auch.. die 40cm Forelle ist weder wegen der schlechten Schnur abgerissen, noch ist die Rute gebrochen.. 
Auch die Rolle hat mehrere Würfe schadlos überstanden.. 
Ist zwar alles kein Profi-Material und es steht halt auch keine bekannte MArke drauf, aber angeln kann man sehr gut damit.


----------



## carpi (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Hi... also das wär ja auch noch schöner wenn das Zeugs nach einem oder 2 Angeltagen schon kaputt gehen würde|kopfkrat 

Ähm ja also ich finde die Kunstköder die jetz beim Lidel waren.. sind ganz okay.. aber viele wichtige kriterien für Erfolg ham die dinger nich grade.. also lieber die finger davon!

Das Dreibein ist nix besonderes.. durvhaus brauchbar und recht günstig!

Aber das Rod Pot.. also wirklich hat jemand den neuen Askari katalog? 06/07?? dann schaut da mal nach da is hagenau das selbe für 140€ :v 
und genau das selbe Material.. sogar genau die selbe Tragetasche dazu =) find ich echt hart..

Jeder weiss zwar, dass Askari ein Schrottladen ist aber das kann man nicht verallgemeinern.. ich denke askari hat 3 sorten von artikeln.. die einen, die billig sind und mind. genauso großer müll wie die Ruten und schnüre im mom beim lidl.. dann 2. sachen die einenmittleren prei haben.. ordentliche qualität aber dies beim dealer um die ecke genaus gibt! und 3. sachen mit angeblich super qualität.. teilweise auch wirklich so.. aber total überteuert..!#6 

Irgendwie muss man bei dem ganzen wirrwarr den für sicfh selbst richtigen Mittelweg finden... Ich hab das Rod pot vom aldi.. hab jez also quasie eins für 140€ und muss jez nur noch die Halterköpfer und Pendelbissanzeiger nachkaufen... Bei solchem kleinkram kann man z.b. beim Askari nichts falsch machen!


----------



## Onkel Petrus (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Nur für Goslarer: 
War heute im Lidl und wollte die Knicklichter kaufen.
Ratet mal, was nicht geliefert wurde (als einziges aus dem ganzen Sortiment)?
Knicklichter?
RICHTIG!


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

So ich hab mir den Räuchofen geholt. Macht echt einen guten Eindruck. Morgen wird testgeräuchert 6#6#6..... Mal sehen, ob´s funzt!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Bis jetzt hat noch niemand die "Perfekt Angeln" (Ja, blöder Serien-Titel) Bücher erwähnt - die fand ich aber erstaunlich gut. Für 5 Euro - warum nicht? Ziemlich neuer Stand, überraschend hoher FliFi-Anteil (MeFo- und Raubfisch-Buch vor allem) - und die "Lustigen Angelgeschichten" entziffert gerade mein Großer (8) mit Vergnügen (also da ist die literarische Qualität eher mäßig, wie meistens bei solchen Büchern: Vorsicht, nix für Gourmets!)...


----------



## Aali-Barba (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Also so ein Teil, wie den kleinen Rutenständer hab ich mir mal bei Askari mit genommen und da hat so ein Kippding 19,95 gekostet. Bei dem Lidl Preis ist dann der Verlust nicht ganz so groß :q 

Den Bissanzeiger hat sich mein Cousin gekauft, mal sehen, was der zu berichten hat. Sah ganz ordentlich aus. Schlechter als meine alten von Spro, die beide bei leichtem Regen irreparabel abgesoffen sind, dürften die wohl auch nicht sein. 

Ob die Ruten unbedingt ein Angebot sind, weiss ich nicht. Hab letztens bei Fishermans Partner eine von Cormoran gelauft, die gabs ab 19,95 und wirken sehr gut. Für Juniors "erste Rolle" hab ich 9,95 gegeben, die war von Shimano.


----------



## fiskes (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Also bei uns habe ich mich mit Knicklichtern gut eindecken können, ab in die Tiefkühltruhe, da halten die ewig. Und das Dreibein ist höher als die angegebenen 128 cm, nämlich 175 cm, für den Preis ein ganz passables Stück, sogar mit Haken für ein Gewicht dranzuhängen. Probiertest gut ausgefallen. Robert


----------



## esox_105 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				carphunter1968 schrieb:
			
		

> an alle user die sich bei lidl eingedeckt haben:
> 
> wenn ihr alle so gerne bei lidl und e-bay und versendern
> eure angelsachen kauft könnt ihr garantiert demnächst auch
> ...


 

Dann solltest Du dir mal die armselige Angebotspalette bei meinem Händler vor Ort ansehen, dann wirst Du auch verstehen warum sich viele mit Angelzubehör aus Onlineshops oder über ebay versorgen. Es hat halt nicht jeder ein großes Angelfachgeschäft mit der entsprechenden Auswahl in seiner nähe.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				carphunter1968 schrieb:
			
		

> an alle user die sich bei lidl eingedeckt haben:
> 
> wenn ihr alle so gerne bei lidl und e-bay und versendern
> eure angelsachen kauft könnt ihr garantiert demnächst auch
> ...




Tja wenn man im laden z.B. 

120 € für ne Abu C3 und
104 € für ne red Arc blechen soll 

Denn komm ich mir von diesen Läden doch leicht verarscht vor , wenn ich sehe das diese Rollen Online und neu schon ab 60 € zu haben sind ...

N vergleichbarer Rutenständer wie der von Lidl würd auch mal so eben 30 € kosten ...

Ich kauf so schon genug Kleinkram beim Händler , da kann ich mir auch mal n Schnäppchen woanders schießen !

Und wenn bei euch schon 3 Läden geschlossen haben , denn lags vielleicht daran das da zuviele Läden waren die gegenseitig Konkurrieren ???

Also bei uns in kiel gibts 2 Läden , und die sind eigentlich immer gut besucht ...


----------



## FishHunterBLN (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

@sylverpasi|wavey: 

den tischräucherofen hab ich gestern eingeweiht.
qualitativ klasse, schliesst dicht, ein gleichmässiges räucherergebnis.
und die fische sowas von legger....:l 
für den zwischendurch-räucherer einfach spitzenklasse!#6 
was räuchere ich jetzt bloss?|kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Super danke für die Info. Wie lange hast Du welche Fische geräuchert? Ich hab 3 Aale und eine Forelle, die heute Nachmittag dran sind. Die Aale müssten zwar rund gelegt werden, dürfte aber kein Prob werden. Aale hab ich nur genommen, um zu sehen, wie lange verschiedene Fische brauchen......


----------



## FishHunterBLN (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

ich hatte 2 seelachse in pfannengrösse, die mussten raus aus dem tiefkühler...geht ja in kürze wieder ins gelobte land...:m 
die aale und die forelle werden wahrscheinlich noch leggerer, weil höherer fettgehalt... neidisch guck|rolleyes 
ich hab die brenner mit je 100ml brennspiritus befüllt, das hat ca. 25min. gereicht und war vollkommen ausreichend.
ich freu mich schon auf ein foto von deinem räucherergebnis. ich habs leider versäumt, es fiel mir erst nach dem vertilgen ein|uhoh:


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				carphunter1968 schrieb:
			
		

> an alle user die sich bei lidl eingedeckt haben:
> 
> wenn ihr alle so gerne bei lidl und e-bay und versendern
> eure angelsachen kauft könnt ihr garantiert demnächst auch
> ...


 
Einige Aspekte wurden schon genannt.

Die erste Anfrage bei den Händlern ergab damals ein günstigstes Angebot für meine OKUMA Rolle, das 110 Euro lautete. Konfrontiert mit den Angeboten bei E-Bay kosteten sie mich dann 69 das Stück. 

Der letzte Woche gekaufte Schirmzeltüberwurf wurde dann nach e-Bay Erwähnung plötzlich von 79 auf 59 im Preis gesenkt, sicherlich ohne dass der Händler mir nun was geschenkt hätte. 

Für so manchen Hochpreisartikel gibts im Netz sicherlich günstigere Alternativen. Mein Rutentasche von e-bay braucht sich hinter denen von so manchem Edelausrüster sicherlich nicht verstecken, hat aber nur einen Bruchteil desen gekostet. 

Ich glaube mal, auch wenns ein Hobby ist, hat hier wohl kaum einer Geld zu verschenken und wenn doch, geb ich ihm gerne meine Kontonummer. 

Meine e-bay . Händler Devise ist die, dass ich nach dem Artikel suche, mir den Preis nehme, die Versandkosten dem Händler gewähre und evtl. noch einige Euros dazu. Wenn er damit leben kann, kann ich es auch. 

Außerdem zählen beim Händler noch andere Dinge, das Käffchen, das Schwätzchen nebendurch, der eine oder andere Tip etc. 

Maden bestell ich auch nicht bei e-bay und Aldi wird sie sicher auch nie freiwillig anbieten. Es muss eben ein gesundes Maß zwischen Leben und Leben lassen existieren.


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				FishHunterBLN schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte 2 seelachse in pfannengrösse, die mussten raus aus dem tiefkühler...geht ja in kürze wieder ins gelobte land...:m
> die aale und die forelle werden wahrscheinlich noch leggerer, weil höherer fettgehalt... neidisch guck|rolleyes
> ich hab die brenner mit je 100ml brennspiritus befüllt, das hat ca. 25min. gereicht und war vollkommen ausreichend.
> ich freu mich schon auf ein foto von deinem räucherergebnis. ich habs leider versäumt, es fiel mir erst nach dem vertilgen ein|uhoh:




Ich hab leider keine Cam mehr..... Die ist feucht geworden....:r.... Ich leg dann jetzt mal los #6!


----------



## FishHunterBLN (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

<<<daumen drück', rauch frei und guten appetit!|wavey:


----------



## esox_105 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Hier verkauft einer die Funkbissanzeiger von Lidl.

http://cgi.ebay.de/4-Funk-Bissanzeiger-NEUWARE-OVP-mit-viel-Zubehoer_W0QQitemZ7232448611QQcategoryZ42805QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der absolute Hammer ist ja die völlig aus der Luft gegriffene unverbindliche Preisempfehlung  .


----------



## Schwarzfischer (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



> Zitat von: Aali-Barba
> Ich glaube mal, auch wenns ein Hobby ist, hat hier wohl kaum einer Geld zu verschenken und wenn doch, geb ich ihm gerne meine Kontonummer.



Wann gibt es Würmer und Maden bei ibay oder wo andes im Netz???
Zwei Geschäfte habe hier im vergangenen Herbst geschlossen und nun muß ich dafür ca. 50 km hin u. zurück nach München fahren, auch nicht billig!
20 % bei Teilen, die ich nicht täglich brauche, gespart. "Geiz ist geil!!!".
Über 5,00 € und Zeit!! verbraten für die täglichen Dinge zum Fischen.
"Super gespart!!!"

Die Sache hat zwei Seiten und mir sind die 20% beim Händler nicht so wichtig wie kompetente Fachberatung, Service und auch die Infos wo was geht! Und weil sowas nun mal Geld kostet und keiner dafür bezahlen will sterben viele Händler oder machen aus Frust zu.

Servus Juup


----------



## Knispel (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier verkauft einer die Funkbissanzeiger von Lidl.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/4-Funk-Bissanzeiger-NEUWARE-OVP-mit-viel-Zubehoer_W0QQitemZ7232448611QQcategoryZ42805QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Der absolute Hammer ist ja die völlig aus der Luft gegriffene unverbindliche Preisempfehlung  .



ist mir auch gleich in Auge gestochen....#d #d #d


----------



## esox_105 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Der hier ist auch nicht schlecht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Funk-Bissanzeiger-Set-mit-Sounderbox_W0QQitemZ7232321195QQcategoryZ42805QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Man will ja auch noch was verdienen an der Sache .


----------



## Lonny (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Hallo,


Wie sind Überhaubt die Bücher ? Hat die einer Gekauft ?




Daniel


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				FishHunterBLN schrieb:
			
		

> <<<daumen drück', rauch frei und guten appetit!|wavey:




Jau hab gerade erfolgreich geräuchert! Der Ofen ist Hammer #6#6#6. Für ne Forelle für zwischendurch absolut geil. Die Aale sind auch gut geworden. Und die Farbe auch total goldig!!! Jetzt wird weiter gefuttert!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Lonny schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sind Überhaubt die Bücher ? Hat die einer Gekauft ?


 
Siehe oben, ich finde sie gut, besonders, wenn man eine Schwäche für's Fliegenfischen hat. Es handelt sich um Lizenzausgaben des Rüschlikon-Verlages.


----------



## robi_N (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *Das Angebot ist doch o.k.* |supergri |supergri |supergri  #6




Hast du das im askari katalog gefunden? mh dann werde ich das nächste mal mit meinen ruten nen kilo kaffee mitbestellen.


----------



## carpi (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Hi

Ähm eben die Bemerkungen zu den Bissanzeigern vom Alsi im ebay.. äh war das negativ gemeint! Das sind 4.. also 40€ mit batterien vielleicht 50-55€ und die restlichen 15€ sollten für den Funkkramdings sein... also nich teurer wie beim lidel =)


----------



## welsfaenger (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

@Schwarzfischer

laß gut sein, mich regt dieses Thema auch jedesmal auf aber die "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität siegt leider fast immer. Das man sich auf Dauer den Ast abschneidet auf dem man selber sitzt merkt leider kaum einer.
Und das irgendein ebay Händler / Anbieter überhaupt eine Gewerbe hat, und seine Gewinne versteuern muß wage ich auch mal zu bezweifeln. Das seine Kosten aber deutlich niedriger sind, weil er es ja nebenbei aus der eigenen Wohnung/Garage betreibt und so dem ortsansässigen Händler mit Laden und eventuellen Lohnkosten schadet interrssiert nun mal kaum einen. Hauptsache ICH !!!!! habe ein paar € gespart. Jeder beschwert sich über die Servicewüste Deutschland aber wer will sie denn wirklich, dann müßte ja einiges teurer werden und wer will den schon für Service Geld bezahlen !?!?

Grüße


----------



## radioaktive (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

@welsfaenger doch ich merke die geiz ist geil mentalität denn ab August habe ich keinen Job mehr da der Laden in dem ich arbeite zu macht. Dann sollen doch die ganzen Sparbrötchen sehen woher sie hilfe bekommen denn hier in Bonn wird es dann eng mit Fachgeschäften (Radio-Fernsehtechniker) und so werden viele andere Branchen folgen. Nach und nach verschwindet der Fachhandel. Gruss aus Bonn


----------



## Zopenhunter (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Schwarzfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wann gibt es Würmer und Maden bei ibay oder wo andes im Netz???
> Zwei Geschäfte habe hier im vergangenen Herbst geschlossen und nun muß ich dafür ca. 50 km hin u. zurück nach München fahren, auch nicht billig!
> 20 % bei Teilen, die ich nicht täglich brauche, gespart. "Geiz ist geil!!!".
> Über 5,00 € und Zeit!! verbraten für die täglichen Dinge zum Fischen.
> ...


20%? Naja, wenn die Händler nur 20% teurer als "Ebay" wären, dann hätten sie wohl keine so großen Probleme. Aber der Unterschied ist tlw. wesentlich krasser. Ich weiss, es ist schwierig, aber die Händler müssen sich halt irgendwie anpassen. Z.B. durch guten Service, der sich nicht nur auf Einschicken der defekten Ware und Schulterzucken beschränkt. Oder durch eine etwas weniger freche Preisgestaltung. Ich hab auch nix zu verschenken, für mein Geld hab ich schwer arbeiten müssen. Und daher kaufe ich mir die Angelrolle im Internet für 30EUR, statt beim Händler für 70EUR. Die eben genannten Preise stimmen wirklich. Wer weiss, vielleicht hätte ich ja beim Händler noch feilschen können, aber irgendwie ist mir sowas unangenehm...

Ich möchte Dir oder auch anderen eine Frage stellen: 

Eine Rolle gibt es im Internet für 100 EUR incl. Versand. Wieviel würdest Du im Laden dafür maximal bezahlen?
Bei mir wäre die Antwort 115EUR. (ist das  noch gut oder schon moralisch verwerflich, ich weiss es wirklich nicht??)


----------



## welsfaenger (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

das kann micht nicht pauschal beantowrten.
1. Ist das im Internet ein Händler oder eine Privatperson (wie meistens bei ebay)
2. Hat mein Händler vor Ort das Teil am Lager oder muß er es auch bestellen ?
3. Ist der Anbieter ein seriöser Anbieter oder gibt es diesen Händler morgen nicht mehr ?
Es ist nicht so, als wenn ich mir nicht auch schon was im Internet bestellt habe. Leider führen die Händler vor-Ort nicht immer die Ware die ich mir aussuche (z.Bsp. eine Stucki Salmon Spin IM8, eine Traumspinnrute aber leider so gut wie nicht zu bekommen !). Bei Artikeln die mein Händler vor Ort auch führt kaufe ich nahezu fast alles. Da ich selber Geschäftsmann bin ist es logisch das ich alles bei Händlern meines Vertrauen (in allen Branchen) kaufe.
Außerdem würde ich mich tierisch ärgern wenn es den netten Händler um die Ecke nicht mehr geben würde ! Zudem sichert so eine Einstellung auf Dauer Arbeitsplätze (sofern diese Einstellung mehrere Praktizieren). Und da ARbeitsplätze in Deutschland Priorität Nr.1 hat sollte man sich schon überlegen wie auch ich als einzelne Person meinen Beitrag dazu tun kann.
Sonst haben wir demnächst nochmehr Hart IV Empfänger die die paar Leute die am schuften sind noch finanzieren müssten. >> Die Steuern werden weiter erhöht und am Ende habe ich doch nicht mehr Geld zur Verfügung ! (Falls ich dann nicht schon arbeitslos bin)


----------



## welsfaenger (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

es geht an sich auch nicht nur um das bestellen im Internet. Was ich überhaupt nicht "leiden" kann ist das schöne Crossselling.
Da werden bei LIDL mitmal irgendwelche Angelteile verkauft wo sich niemand von denen mit auskennt, wo man überhaupt keinen Service bekommt oder sonst eine Frage stellen könnte. Einfach nur billigen chinesischen Schrott für wenig Geld auf den Deutschen Markt werfen wovon die deutsche Wirtschaft in keinster Weise profitíert. Dieser Verkauf sichert in keinster Weise Arbeitsplätze noch bringt es irgendjemanden was (außer den paar Leuten bei LIDL). Die sollen doch bei ihren Lebensmitteln und täglichen Gebrauchsartikeln bleiben und nciht ständig alle Branchen preislich kaputt machen. Interessiert bei Lidl irgendjemanden ob die Ware überhaupt was taugt ? Hauptsache die Ware ist billig und läßt sich noch mit einem ordentlichen gewinn verkaufen. der Rest ist denen doch egal ? Ein Fachhändler kann und darf so einen Schrott nicht verkaufen da er sonst seinen Kunden verlieren würde. Aber bei den Discountern ist ja eh alles egal. Ist doch eben Billig und kost ja nciht soviel. Wenn es dann kaputt ist, na und, dann werfe ich es eben weg.
Scheiß Mentalität sowas. Kauft euch das was ihr wirklich braucht und nicht ständig irgendeinen Schrott nur weil er BILLIG ist. Niemand hat was zu verschenken, vor allem die Discounter nicht, bei denen geht es nur um Profit ! Dann habt ihr eben statt 8 Rollen nur 4 im Schrank, dafür aber vernünftige !


----------



## zuma (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

@welsfaenger: sehr gutes Posting!

Weniger ist eben wirklich mehr!
Was nützen mich 8 Rollen, welche alle nur halbwegs ihren Dienst versehen?
Da hab ich zum gleichen Preis lieber nur eine, aber eine vernünftige.
Was nützen mich die tausend Sachen, welche ich zum Angeln mitschleppe?
Gar nichts - führt nur zu einem Bandscheibenschaden.
Was mich aber vorallem stört ist folgendes:
Als Angler geben wir uns gerne naturverbunden, denn unser Hobby spielt sich in der Natur ab. Mit dieser "billig-Massenware-Einkaufsmentalität" vergrössere ich nicht mein Wohlbefinden, wohl aber den Abfallberg und das ist überhaupt nicht naturverbunden.
Schon mal darüber nachgedacht?
Gruss
Kurt


----------



## Acipenser (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				zuma schrieb:
			
		

> @welsfaenger: sehr gutes Posting!
> 
> Weniger ist eben wirklich mehr!
> Was nützen mich 8 Rollen, welche alle nur halbwegs ihren Dienst versehen?
> ...



Landet nicht der ganze Schmonz in der Recyclingtonne? Da wird doch dann etwas vernünftiges draus. Z.B. Autos...

Aber man Spass beseite. Der "Geiz" Spruch stammt ja von einem anderen Laden und da der wirklich die Kaufmentalität sehr negativ beeinflußt hat, wird der entsprechend boykottiert. Geilmärkte und Blödmärkte werden von mir nicht betreten. Leider - Asche auf mein Haupt - konnte ich bei einem der Köderboxen dann doch nicht widerstehen. Wenn sich das als echter Schrott herausstellt, hat der Fachhandelm nichts verloren, da das Equipment ja doch gebraucht wird. Dann muß ich halt vor Ort den regionalen Tackledealer noch etwas beglücken.

Grundsätzlich habt Ihr alle vollkommen Recht: fördert den Fachhandel. Aber bei allen guten Argumenten nicht vergessen, dass Geld typischerweise ein begrenztes Gut ist und auf alle Fachhändler verteilt wird, sprich Angeltackle, Fleisch, Obst, HiFi, Kleidung etc. Das etwas mehr im Preis macht sich in der Summe dann doch bemerkbar und fördert die Verlockung eines Billigangebotes.

Gruß


----------



## MuhQ (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Also hier, 2 Doerfer weiter, bekommt man Baugleiche Raeucherofen, aber von Behr, fuern gleichen Preis im Fachhandel und nem "Markennamen" druff. Knicklichter sind toll, wenn nicht pro Lidlfiliale gerade ma 10 Kartonchen als Lockstoff vorhanden waeren. ... Schoener schein... ich geh lieber in meinen Angelladen und investier nen Euro mehr fuer das Zeuch, als das ich mich nachher ueber all den scheiß da Aufrege. Da hab ich Beratung, n Kaffee und immer findet man eine schnelle Loesung wenns Probleme geben sollte ...

Shice Lidl & Co .. die machen doch nur die kleinen aber richtig guten Läden kaputt!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Lonny schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest du mir das Buch mit den Wobblern und Raubfischen besorgen ?


 
Habe Dir 'ne PN geschickt!


----------



## Herbyg (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				welsfaenger schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder beschwert sich über die Servicewüste Deutschland aber wer will sie denn wirklich, dann müßte ja einiges teurer werden und wer will den schon für Service Geld bezahlen !?!?
> Grüße



Hallo, 
hm.. sollte man aber doch nicht so pauschal ausdrücken. Kleines Beispiel: Da ich seit zwei Jahren gesundheitlich stark eingeschränkt bin, wollten wir uns unsere Getränke liefern lassen. Vom Getränkehändler im Ort. Ist zwar etwas teurer und Lieferung kostet auch extra, aber was solls. Ist ja verständlich, dass Service etwas kostet. Beim ersten Händler angefragt, "ja selbstverständlich liefern wir ins Haus. Wie, sie wohnen im dritten Stock, ohne Fahrstuhl, das geht nicht, wir liefern nur bis zum zweiten Stock." Der zweite Händler lieferte dann für den Aufpreis von 1 Euro pro Getränkekiste. Er kam zwei Mal, dann meinte er lapidar: "Also ich habe auch mit meinem Chef gesprochen und der meinte auch, so hoch schleppen brauch ich nicht, ich könnte Ihnen die Kisten gerne in den Keller tragen, aber hier hoch komme ich nicht mehr".
Den ersten, der beiden Händler gibt es inzwischen nicht mehr.
Soviel zu Service-Wüste Deutschland.
Gruß
Herby...


----------



## Zopenhunter (8. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				Acipenser schrieb:
			
		

> Aber man Spass beseite. Der "Geiz" Spruch stammt ja von einem anderen Laden und da der wirklich die Kaufmentalität sehr negativ beeinflußt hat, wird der entsprechend boykottiert. Geilmärkte und Blödmärkte werden von mir nicht betreten. Leider - Asche auf mein Haupt - konnte ich bei einem der Köderboxen dann doch nicht widerstehen. Wenn sich das als echter Schrott herausstellt, hat der Fachhandelm nichts verloren, da das Equipment ja doch gebraucht wird. Dann muß ich halt vor Ort den regionalen Tackledealer noch etwas beglücken.
> 
> Gruß



Gut. Denn die Preise in den entsprechenden Märkten sind oftmals jenseits von gut und böse. Kleinere Fachhändler (und erst recht Onlineshops) liegen da nicht selten merklich drunter. Wenn man sich umguckt, kann man bei einem 500EUR-Produkt locker 100EUR sparen. Wenn Geiz schon geil sein soll, dann bitte richtig 

Solche Märkte haben nur zwei Vorteile:

Große Auswahl, viel Aussellungsstücke zum Anfassen und Service. Ja Service, die bieten nämlich etwas, dass man bei keinem Fachhändler bekommt: Man kann ein gekauftes Produkt zurückgeben und kriegt sein Geld wieder ausgezahlt.


----------



## welsfaenger (8. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

???

wiese klappt das bei einem Fachhändler nicht ?
Wir nehmen die Teile, sofern sie keine Gebrauchsspuren aufweisen auch zurück. Aber zum Glück passiert so etwas so gut wir gar nicht, da wir den Kunden vorher schon richtig beraten  Daher kauft er eigentlich nie das Falsche. Aber das macht wahrscheinlich auch den Unterschied zwichen einem guten und einem aus der auch nur versucht immer billiger zu sein !
Und gelegentlich muß man sich dann schon fragen, warum kauft er es erst und gibt es dann wieder zurück ? Wenn was defekt ist, oder seinen angeblichen Eigenschaften nicht entspricht ist dann ist es keine Frage, aber ist ein Teil so wie es sein sollte kann ich eine unbegründete Rückgabe nicht verstehen. Man muß sich ja auch die Frage stellen was mit diesen "angeblichen" Rückläufern passiert. Oder möchtet ihr ein schonmal gebrauchtes Teil kaufen ?
Grüße


----------



## Zopenhunter (8. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				welsfaenger schrieb:
			
		

> das kann micht nicht pauschal beantowrten.
> 1. Ist das im Internet ein Händler oder eine Privatperson (wie meistens bei ebay)
> 2. Hat mein Händler vor Ort das Teil am Lager oder muß er es auch bestellen ?
> 3. Ist der Anbieter ein seriöser Anbieter oder gibt es diesen Händler morgen nicht mehr ?
> ...


Zu den Fragen: (1) Ich hatte bei meiner Frage *natürlich* an normale Online-Shops gedacht. Also solche, wie z.B. die Boardpartner oder Ebay-Powerseller. Und diese sind auf jeden Fall seriös, mit Rückgaberecht und ausgestellten Rechnungen.
(2) Und es geht um Ware, die der Händler im Ladengeschäft vorrätig hat.

Zum netten Händler um die Ecke: So einen hab ich hier auch. Der hat seine Ware in der Garage stehen und verkauft diese per Ebay. Und ernährt seine Familie davon. Ob der noch ruhig schlafen kann, wegen seinem Gewissen?  

Mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt:
Wer weiss, vielleicht ist das (Online) Versandgeschäft in Verbindung mit großen, räumlich konzentrierten Einkaufszentren ja die Zukunft und das Schicksal des kleinen Fachhändlers schon längst besiegelt? Wäre ja nicht das Erste mal, dass ein ganzer Zweig der Wirtschaft abstirbt oder zumindest zusammengestutzt wird. Kohlebergbau, unabhängige Tante-Emma Läden, Passagierschiffahrt, Handarbeit bei der Massenfertigung, Herstellung von Kutschen . Es wird in der Wirtschaft halt immer nach größtmöglicher Effektivität gestrebt....kann man nix dran ändern.


----------



## Zopenhunter (8. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				welsfaenger schrieb:
			
		

> ???
> 
> wieso klappt das bei einem Fachhändler nicht ?
> Wir nehmen die Teile, sofern sie keine Gebrauchsspuren aufweisen auch zurück. Aber zum Glück passiert so etwas so gut wir gar nicht, da wir den Kunden vorher schon richtig beraten  Daher kauft er eigentlich nie das Falsche. Aber das macht wahrscheinlich auch den Unterschied zwichen einem guten und einem aus der auch nur versucht immer billiger zu sein !
> ...



Nein, man kann in kleineren Geschäften meist nur gegen Gutschein etwas zurück geben. Zumindest meine Erfahrung. Wenn Ihr das anders macht finde ich das natürlich sehr gut. Warum jemand etwas zurück geben möchte...darüber will ich nicht spekulieren. Aber Fehlkäufe kann man immer mal tätigen, daher ist so ein Service gut.
Wenn ein Rückläufer in neuwertigem Zustand ist (keine Fingerabdrücke, kaputte Verpackung etc.) spricht nix dagegen ihn zu kaufen. Um mal zurück zum Angeln zu kommen: In Angelläden stehen doch zumeist viele Gerätschaften zum "Anfassen" bereit. Ist eine Angel, die zuvor schon von etlichen Leuten durchgebogen, angefasst und gegen die Decke gehauen  wurde denn noch Neuware?


----------



## welsfaenger (8. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

man kann eigentlich nur hoffen das es soweit nicht kommt. Was würde das an zusätzlichen Arbeitslosen mit sich ziehen. Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel unsere geliebte Angelbranche:
Derzeit wird mit Artikel aus dem Angelerbedarf (sagen wir mal) ca. 1 Mrd. € Umsatz generiert. An dieser 1 Mrd Umsatz hängen derzeit schätzungsweise 50.000 Arbeitsplätze mit 10.000 Geschäften. So nun gibt es nur noch 100 riesig große Anbieter die den gleichen Umsatz machen aber nur noch 10.000 Menschen beschäftigen. Macht demnach 40.000 neue ARbeitslose. Mit etwas Glück kann der einzelne dann zwar eine Rute im Schnitt für 10€ weniger kaufen, hat aber deutlich höhrere Abzüge bei den Lohnnebenkosten da diese 40.000 Arbeitslose ja nun mal vom Staate bezahlt werden müssen. 
>> Man sollte, auch als einzelne Person, alles dran setzen das es auf Dauer nicht nur riesig große Firmen mit ein paar Mitarbeiten sondern das es viele kleine mit vielen Mitarbeiten gibt. Ein Sozialstaat kann sich nur rechnen wenn ein großer Teil Arbeit hat, nciht wenn der Staat einen großen Teil finanzieren muß. Denn es gibt nichts unsozialeres als wenn Arbeit durch extrem hohe Abzüge unattraktiv gemacht wird.
Das sollte nur mal eín Denkanstoß sein, leider ist eine Utopie und ich denke das es leider doch anders kommen wird, da nunmal jeder nur an seinen eigenen Vorteil denkt.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Habe mir Montag bei Lidl den Ofen geholt.Muss sagen die Räucherfische schmecken SUPER einige "Angler" haben sich mit Angelzeug dort bei dem Lidl eingekleidet.Habe mir nur kurz dort im Laden aufgehalten.Nicht das ich noch auf dumme gedanken komme und mir dann doch "Angelzeug" hole;+ aber hab mich ja vorher hier darüber informiert,das vieles dort nicht wirklich gut ist#6 
am meisten erschrocken war ich hier von dem Foto,mit den aufgebogenen Billighaken beim GUFI durchstechen#d 

Hier nun die eine fertig geräucherte Schleie von ebend.
guten apetit:g


----------



## FishHunterBLN (8. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Sieht ja lecker aus#6 , schmeckte die auch so?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				FishHunterBLN schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht ja lecker aus#6 , schmeckte die auch so?


 
hat ganz prima geschmeckt, bis auf die Gräten,sonst legga#6 
ein viertel des übrig gebliebenen Fisches liegt nun im Kühlschrank.So gut wie im moment riecht der Kühlschrank selten...muss jetzt ständig die Kühlschranktür aufmachen das andere ess ich nachher...


----------



## syndrom (8. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Also ich bin erst 2 Tage Später zu Lidl und wollte mir was kaufen .
Leider waren diese Sachen nicht mehr da.
Zum Glück konn man an der KAsse seine Adresse/Tel hinterlassen und die fehlenden Sachen werden nachbestellt.

Ich möchte das Filetierset und andere sachen.
Was das Felitierset angeht,wenn es nichts taugt wird es wieder zurüchgegeben.


----------



## Carp Dav (8. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

@syndrom 

Habe mir die Sachen am Do. angeschaut und ich würde mir die Filitiermesser nicht kaufen. Die sind für meinen Geschmack viel zu Steif.


----------



## Cityvirus (9. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Habe mir ein paar Sets und den Schirm geholt. Werden als Preise beim Hegefischen und oder Gemeinschaftsangeln verwendet. Es ist sicher nicht die Qualität die wir "Alten" gerne haben möchten, aber für die Petrijünger ein Einstieg in unser schönes aber leider sehr teures Hobby. Wie ich hier mehrfach gelesen habe, sind auch gute Sachen dabei.#6 

Bis irgendwann#h 
Petri Heil
Kai

www.av-nuthetal.potsdam.de.vu


----------



## Carissma (12. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Gib _*die Kohle*_ für was richtiges aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scharlibbe (14. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

Der Dreibein Rod Pod bei Lidl hat eine super Qualität, ist Robust gebaut und mit 50€ auch recht günstig.
Habe ihn mir gekauft geil. Es ist genau die gleiche Bauweise und hat die gleichen funktionen wie der Tri Pod von Ultimate der kostet im Katalog so um die 80€.


----------



## Tomi1964 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessieren ob die Brandungsrolle was taugt. Gab es die schon mal und hat die evt. jemand im Bestand und kann was dazu sagen ? Steht ja leider nix bei ob die salzwassertauglich ist.


 hallo naja da stand drauf ich glaub so  170meter 30er  schnur  hmm bischen dürftig so zum Aalangeln wäre sie ok.
Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Barschfeind (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*



scharlibbe schrieb:


> Der Dreibein Rod Pod bei Lidl hat eine super Qualität, ist Robust gebaut und mit 50€ auch recht günstig.
> Habe ihn mir gekauft geil. Es ist genau die gleiche Bauweise und hat die gleichen funktionen wie der Tri Pod von Ultimate der kostet im Katalog so um die 80€.


So haltet euch fest. Ich habe heute mal einen Blick in meienm Gerlinger Katalog  geworfen . Und siehe da? Genau der gleiche Dreibein mit de Namen Dream Tackle  drauf für 74.95 €.
Und jetzt sage man mir das es Schrott sein soll.


----------



## bochumer61 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lidl-Angebote am 4. April*

hab mir vor 2 jahren nen schirm bei lidl geholt und der tut`s immer noch :vik:


----------

